# Texas A&M to the SEC ??



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

A lot of talk today about Texas A&M accepting an invitation this morning to join the SEC.  I know it has been talked about for a few months but it looks like it may have happened. 

I would also expect the SEC to go after Mizz next.

Id rather see Clemson or Florida St but Mizz seems to be the next addition

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 9, 2011)

A&M would be a good fit but why Mizzou? That's Big Ten country imo. I like to see conferences stay within their geographic regions, that's why I didn't like the idea of the ACC entertaining Notre Dame when they expanded. I've always thought N.C.State would be a better fit in the SEC.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> A&M would be a good fit but why Mizzou? That's Big Ten country imo. I like to see conferences stay within their geographic regions, that's why I didn't like the idea of the ACC entertaining Notre Dame when they expanded. I've always thought N.C.State would be a better fit in the SEC.



If we added teams to go to 16, I would have liked to see us add  Clemson, Florida State, Miami and NC State.  All ACC teams


I dont see what Texas A&M can bring to us other than TV coverage in Texas.   Not sure why the Mizz talk is out there but it is hot right now..

I think GT would also be good to come back to the SEC.. I just dont see that happening.  Not with todays recruiting tactics...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't blame them a bit with texas wanting to hog everything in that conference.  Would rather have OU than Mizz.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

If Missouri comes too then it can't really be called the Southeastern Conference anymore.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

With the Big East trying to go to 16 teams soon, I think the Super Conference idea is going to happen.  Id rather see the SEC get more power house teams than watering down the conference..  

Florida State and Miami would be good additions.  For once, I agree with SGD.  Mizz is mid west.  Not southeast.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> With the Big East trying to go to 16 teams soon, I think the Super Conference idea is going to happen.  Id rather see the SEC get more power house teams than watering down the conference..
> 
> Florida State and Miami would be good additions.  For once, I agree with SGD.  Mizz is mid west.  Not southeast.



For once?  Don't be so dramatic we have agreed on a lot of things.  Don't let other people polute your mind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

If i understand all this correctly:
Texas getting an exclusive ESPN contract for the "Longhorn Network" is what got everyone in the Big12's panties in a wad.
The only advantage i see for the SEC in picking up the Aggies is a foothold in Texas as far as exposure and recruiting. I guess it is also possible that the entire Big12 is about to implode anyway, leading to formations of Superconferences. But geez, we already have a Vandy, so do we really want Mizzou? Arkansas has never really fit in the SEC anyway, so i'd be willing to swap them out with Texas A&M.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If i understand all this correctly:
> Texas getting an exclusive ESPN contract for the "Longhorn Network" is what got everyone in the Big12's panties in a wad.
> The only advantage i see for the SEC in picking up the Aggies is a foothold in Texas as far as exposure and recruiting. I guess it is also possible that the entire Big12 is about to implode anyway, leading to formations of Superconferences. But geez, we already have a Vandy, so do we really want Mizzou? Arkansas has never really fit in the SEC anyway, so i'd be willing to swap them out with Texas A&M.



I agree with most of that.  But I dont think we will lose Arkansas.  We are headed for a 16 team conference.  The only question will be, WHO?   OU would bring a more competitive conference but its still not the southeast.  Fla St, Clemson, GT, NC St or someone like that would keep us in the southeast.  I know the conference is more worried about dollars but there needs to be a regional area that we compete in...   

Id hate to be TCU and have to do the Big East thing like they will.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If i understand all this correctly:
> Texas getting an exclusive ESPN contract for the "Longhorn Network" is what got everyone in the Big12's panties in a wad.
> The only advantage i see for the SEC in picking up the Aggies is a foothold in Texas as far as exposure and recruiting. I guess it is also possible that the entire Big12 is about to implode anyway, leading to formations of Superconferences. But geez, we already have a Vandy, so do we really want Mizzou? Arkansas has never really fit in the SEC anyway, so i'd be willing to swap them out with Texas A&M.



Exactly.  Texas threatened to leave the conference and the Big 12 blinked and gave them the farm.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Don't blame them a bit with texas wanting to hog everything in that conference.  Would rather have OU than Mizz.



So would I. Texas A&M and Oklahoma would be nice additions to the conference.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree with most of that.  But I dont think we will lose Arkansas.  We are headed for a 16 team conference.  The only question will be, WHO?   OU would bring a more competitive conference but its still not the southeast.  Fla St, Clemson, GT, NC St or someone like that would keep us in the southeast.  I know the conference is more worried about dollars but there needs to be a regional area that we compete in...
> 
> Id hate to be TCU and have to do the Big East thing like they will.



Add the Aggies and the Sooners in the West and FSU and Miami in the East. There's our 16 team SEC. 

I'd like to see that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree with most of that.  But I dont think we will lose Arkansas.  We are headed for a 16 team conference.  The only question will be, WHO?   OU would bring a more competitive conference but its still not the southeast.  Fla St, Clemson, GT, NC St or someone like that would keep us in the southeast.  I know the conference is more worried about dollars but there needs to be a regional area that we compete in...
> 
> Id hate to be TCU and have to do the Big East thing like they will.



I don't see any of those you mention leaving the ACC. I know GT used to be in the SEC but i don't see them wanting to come back. A Fl. State or Miami would be a good pick-up for conference strength.
 You have to wonder though, if Texas A&M or Oklahoma is possible, then when do we consider a school too far away?
Do we offer Michigan, Notre Dame( gag!), Ohio State, etc...
Again, just how far does the SEC's radar extend?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't see any of those you mention leaving the ACC. I know GT used to be in the SEC but i don't see them wanting to come back. A Fl. State or Miami would be a good pick-up for conference strength.
> You have to wonder though, if Texas A&M or Oklahoma is possible, then when do we consider a school too far away?
> Do we offer Michigan, Notre Dame( gag!), Ohio State, etc...
> Again, just how far does the SEC's radar extend?



I really think it is A&M and Mizz out of the Big12.  That seems to be all the talk.

No OU.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You have to wonder though, if Texas A&M or Oklahoma is possible, then when do we consider a school too far away? Again, just how far does the SEC's radar extend?



Norman, OK is not that much farther than Fayetteville, AR from Baton Rouge. And Texas A&M is a lot closer than both of those. Besides... don't most teams fly these days?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I really think it is A&M and Mizz out of the Big12.  That seems to be all the talk.
> 
> No OU.



Maybe we should just use the Confederate States of America as the boundaries. 

 dark green-States in the CSA
  light green- States and territories claimed by CSA without formal secession and/or control


----------



## golffreak (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If Missouri comes too then it can't really be called the Southeastern Conference anymore.



Using that logic, you could say the same about A&M.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> A lot of talk today about Texas A&M accepting an invitation this morning to join the SEC.  I know it has been talked about for a few months but it looks like it may have happened.
> 
> I would also expect the SEC to go after Mizz next.
> 
> ...



where are you seeing this?  anything credible, or just internet chatter?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> where are you seeing this?  anything credible, or just internet chatter?



Lots of tweets and internet chatter.  So, in todays world.  Very credible.  

No story yet but tons of discussion about it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Using that logic, you could say the same about A&M.



I know.  I don't want them either.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are a couple of tweets from today

quote:
@MikeTaylor760 : The winds of change beginning to blow in College Station again. Seems to be a matter of when and not if. #sec


quote:
@MikeTaylor760 : 2 rumors on the mill. One that SEC awaiting Ags to finalize deal and one that Ag lawyers sent letter of intent last night. #sec


quote:
@MikeTaylor760 : And now a 3rd rumor from SEC source that claims Ags will jump east in time for next year! Wow. Nothing confirmed.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 9, 2011)

i'll believe it when i see it.  it was a "done deal" several months ago too.


----------



## golffreak (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know.  I don't want them either.



I agree with you. I'm not for anything that makes the conference any tougher than it is. But, if it has to happen I would rather see Clemson, VT, or FSU. That juse feels better than A&M.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Maybe we should just use the Confederate States of America as the boundaries.
> 
> dark green-States in the CSA
> light green- States and territories claimed by CSA without formal secession and/or control



You could I guess..... but anything south of Americus is Yankees.... and anything north of Sugar Valley...is yankees too....


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

When you think about it, A&M would bring up our overall GPA.  LOL.  

They also have a huge fan base and would bring SEC football to the east Texas area....  

But they are still Texas A&M


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gentlemen, i found this on the internet so it must be true!!!
posted on another board( and no, it wasn't a Bama board):
Texas A&M to SEC, smoke rising again
Have a friend who is a diehard Alabama fan and is a member of an elite paysite for bama fans. He stated the guy who broke the Kragthorpe story before it hit

the national TV sites is at it again. Texas A&M is going to pull the trigger and accept an offer from the SEC and it could be immenent. Also stated Slive was

in Aggie land this past weekend. Also looking @ Mizzu. No mention of the Sooners. This same dude states that Auburn is going to get burned big time which will

make the Trojan, Buckeye probation look like a slap on the wrist. They could lose some state accreditation that could throw them out of the SEC?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This same dude states that Auburn is going to get burned big time which will
> 
> make the Trojan, Buckeye probation look like a slap on the wrist. They could lose some state accreditation that could throw them out of the SEC? [/COLOR]


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


>



I thought you'd appreciate that last sentence. Maybe Auburn could join the Sunbelt Conference afterwards.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought you'd appreciate that last sentence. Maybe Auburn could join the Sunbelt Conference afterwards.



Auburn would fit right into the Sunbelt Conference.... the place teams that love to beat Bama reside.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought you'd appreciate that last sentence. Maybe Auburn could join the Sunbelt Conference afterwards.



Come on man.  Dont kick us out !!!!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess I could live with a&m, but I dont want to see those mid west teams in the sec. Hmmmmm...........This may be the first time ive ever agreed with SGD too, on the sports forum anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Auburn would fit right into the Sunbelt Conference.... the place teams that love to beat Bama reside.




I want to play them again SOOO bad!!! 
Oh well, maybe Auburn can take them out next year. Go Plainsmen/Tigers/Eagles/Fig Newtons , whatever!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

wareagle5.0 said:


> This may be the first time ive ever agreed with SGD too, on the sports forum anyway.





Sometimes I just do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sometimes I do this   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most times I just do this.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Sometimes I just do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a problem I'm not aware of?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Sometimes I just do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that you Proside???


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

wareagle5.0 said:


> I guess I could live with a&m, but I dont want to see those mid west teams in the sec. Hmmmmm...........This may be the first time ive ever agreed with SGD too, on the sports forum anyway.



First time for everything right?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Is that you Proside???



Nah, his posts were usually more...pointed.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Is there a problem I'm not aware of?




No problem.  There are many people on here that I agree with very little they say.   I am sure that is the same about me...  

Its what makes for good conversation..

Nothing personal.   Not at all.   You seem like a good guy.  

We just dont agree on many many things.


Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> No problem.  There are many people on here that I agree with very little they say.   I am sure that is the same about me...
> 
> Its what makes for good conversation..
> 
> ...



Well if that's all it is, I agree.

Except that I suspect we agree on far more than you might think.  Just a guess though.

But even if that isn't the case, that's ok like you said.

What I don't understand about the sports forum sometimes is that it seems like people get genuinely mad and harbor ill feelings just because somebody disagrees with them regularly.  There is nothing wrong with disagreeing.  Nothing wrong with disagreeing vehemently and having heated debate.  You can still like people that you don't agree with.  That's my opinion anyway.

Also, there is a certain amount of persona involved with a lot of these posts and the way it is done.  That's the case with me anyway.

A couple of these guys know, South GA Dawg is a pretty different sort of fella than who I really am.  It just makes it more fun.  Not to be too Herschel or schizo about it.  But a lot of this is me with the volume turned way, way up.  Some folks don't get it I guess.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 9, 2011)

Call me Old fashioned, but I don't want anyone else in the conference. 
We only get to play UGA, UF adn USCe every 5 years as it is now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Call me Old fashioned, but I don't want anyone else in the conference.
> We only get to play UGA, UF adn USCe every 5 years as it is now.



I agree man.  I would rather just leave it the way it is.

If we had to add anybody I would take Clemson and FSU.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree man.  I would rather just leave it the way it is.
> 
> If we had to add anybody I would take Clemson and FSU.



What about Tech?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Call me Old fashioned, but I don't want anyone else in the conference.
> We only get to play UGA, UF adn USCe every 5 years as it is now.



I agree as well. Why can't we just leave well enough alone?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

Take Vandy out and give us Cemson.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I agree as well. Why can't we just leave well enough alone?



Agree


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> What about Tech?



honestly I don't think they would do it.


----------



## gin house (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If Missouri comes too then it can't really be called the Southeastern Conference anymore.



  For real, How could you call it South eastern confrence when mizz is in the mid west and even texas is pushing the limits.....leave it alone.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I agree as well. Why can't we just leave well enough alone?




I agree man.  But it is not going to happen....  Super conferences are a thing of the near future


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree man.  But it is not going to happen....  Super conferences are a thing of the near future



Yep... It's all about the money, bowl tie-ins, and the media rights these days.


----------



## stravis (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd love to have Texas A&M in the SEC. I'm a little biased, though as I lived in College Station for 6 years and in Texas for 12, so I grew up a bit of an Aggie fan. I have lots of family that went there. It's a great atmosphere to go to away games. 

My preference would be a 14 team SEC. Add A&M + 1 to the west and move AU to the east.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes I know... it's bleacher report 

But I figured a few of you might enjoy their excellence in reporting and speculation as to what teams might join the SEC. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/798443-ten-teams-the-sec-could-look-to-add-via-expansion

(Click on the orange arrows to page thru the article)


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yes I know... it's bleacher report
> 
> But I figured a few of you might enjoy their excellence in reporting and speculation as to what teams might join the SEC.
> 
> ...



Georgia Tech Bulldogs? The writer doesn't even know what the Tech mascot is? 
South Florida? Central Florida? I don't think so......


----------



## stravis (Aug 10, 2011)

Texas Governor Rick Perry says "Conversations are being had"

http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/co...o-sec-rumors-conversations-are-being-had_.ece


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Georgia Tech Bulldogs? The writer doesn't even know what the Tech mascot is?
> South Florida? Central Florida? I don't think so......



It's bleacher report... what do you expect?


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 11, 2011)

http://msn.foxsports.com/collegefootball/story/Collapse-of-Big-12-would-change-college-football-as-we-know-it-081011

"This is why you cannot rule out what Perry is actually announcing Saturday in SC is that his Aggies are SEC-eding."


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Georgia Tech Bulldogs? The writer doesn't even know what the Tech mascot is?
> South Florida? Central Florida? I don't think so......



Well their favorite team is Auburn so they probably assume that everybody has multiple mascots.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like this thing is going to happen.  Cant wait to go out there for a game at college station...

It will be very interesting to see who it next..    They said the big 12 would stay as 9 but I dont believe that for a second.  They will grab up a few teams or this will be the last year for the big 12.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Looks like this thing is going to happen.  Cant wait to go out there for a game at college station...
> 
> It will be very interesting to see who it next..    They said the big 12 would stay as 9 but I dont believe that for a second.  They will grab up a few teams or this will be the last year for the big 12.



So let's say Mizzou comes with them, who goes to the east? Auburn? Makes most sense.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> So let's say Mizzou comes with them, who goes to the east? Auburn? Makes most sense.



Muddy, Auburn will not move to the east.   They will not break up Alabama and Auburn.    I look for a two or 4 team move.  I see on the Florida State boards that some talk for them moving to the SEC have already started.   I know there was some talk of Mizz as well.  

Could get interesting.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Muddy, Auburn will not move to the east.   They will not break up Alabama and Auburn.    I look for a two or 4 team move.  I see on the Florida State boards that some talk for them moving to the SEC have already started.   I know there was some talk of Mizz as well.
> 
> Could get interesting.



FSU would be good, but...............

Auburn to the East........8 game conf. schedule.......Alabama as a constant for AU, as AU and UGA are now..


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2011)

I dont think Florida would let the Florida State thing happen.  That would be a nightmare for them in recruiting..

I dont really care what side Au is in.  We have a winning record against every SEC team except Bama and LSU.  And those are only separated by a few games.    I just dont see us leaving the west.  We have too much history with Bama, LSU and the Miss teams..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2011)

I just assume it stay the way it is. The SEC doesn't need anymore.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> I just assume it stay the way it is. The SEC doesn't need anymore.



yea, that would be nice but that is not going to happen.  I saw on one A&M site that it would be announced Friday...  They already have it up on their Scout site..

I think we are on a collision course with a super conference.  It will just make it harder and harder.   

The SEC is hard enough..


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought the Texas legislature prevented A&M from splitting from UT, a few months back.  What has changed all of a sudden?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> I thought the Texas legislature prevented A&M from splitting from UT, a few months back.  What has changed all of a sudden?




Not sure Rex but it appears to be a done deal.   And we dont want Texas so they appear to have fixed it..


----------



## stravis (Aug 11, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> I thought the Texas legislature prevented A&M from splitting from UT, a few months back.  What has changed all of a sudden?



Isn't Rick Perry an Aggie? That or just the political climate in TX could be the change. 

I'm hoping AU gets moved to the East. While I would love for us to only play bama ever four years (if at all), I'm certain that bama would become our permanent opponent from the west like UGA is now. I'd prefer LSU. 

I lived in College Station when I was a kid. I've been to dozens of games at Kyle Field. I can't wait to go see AU play there.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 11, 2011)

I hope none of this happens but, The A&M to the west and FSU to the east would be easier to swallow that adding Mizzou.

Post #500 for me ,   WOOOOO..........HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yeah! Get some!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't see Oklahoma standing around holding the bag as the Big 12 disintegrates  right in front of it. If it's going to happen... I'd like to see Texas A&M & Oklahoma added to the West and FSU & Clemson/Miami to the East.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea, I agree with you Les. Id lean more toward Clemson than the U though.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

wareagle5.0 said:


> Yea, I agree with you Les. Id lean more toward Clemson than the U though.



Yeah I doubt that anyone would want 3 teams from Florida in the mix of the conference. Too much saturation and Miami isn't a wealthy private school like Vanderbilt is. They're a small private school with limited resources. And who wants to go play in da' hood?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 12, 2011)

Just think, if Clemson and Mizz join, we would have 4 teams that are the "Tigers".


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Just think, if Clemson and Mizz join, we would have 4 teams that are the "Tigers".



No just three... 

Then you got the war eagle/plainsmen/tigers/barners/cheaters clan over there in Aubarn


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

Big 12 taking talk of A&M move to SEC 'very seriously'

Big 12 Commissioner Dan Beebe told the American-Statesman Wednesday night that he is aware of reports that Texas A&M is in the middle of conversations about joining the Southeastern Conference and is "taking it very seriously."

The Big 12 school official told the Statesman he had heard that the Big 12, to survive in the event of A&M's departure, would consider inviting Notre Dame and Arkansas to join... Other possibilities, the source said, include Houston, Louisville, Brigham Young and Air Force.

Full article at: http://www.statesman.com/sports/collegefootball/big-12-taking-talk-of-am-move-to-1724657.html


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Big 12 taking talk of A&M move to SEC 'very seriously'
> 
> Big 12 Commissioner Dan Beebe told the American-Statesman Wednesday night that he is aware of reports that Texas A&M is in the middle of conversations about joining the Southeastern Conference and is "taking it very seriously."
> 
> ...



no way that notre dame is going to join a conference, but i sure wish they would.  i see a more likely scenario, if a&m did leave, for texas to go independent.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 12, 2011)

Arkansas ain't going anywhere ....A&M to the west, and any others is pure speculation...Sooners, but they won't leave little brother-Okie Lite, aka: arrogance without esteem.  Clemps-son would be a guess in the east, as would FSU.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 12, 2011)

Told you

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/26056/florida-state-could-be-flirting-with-sec


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Told you
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/26056/florida-state-could-be-flirting-with-sec



plenty of talk, but i will not believe any of this until something happens.  been down this road just a few months ago and nothing happened.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/s...-high-demand-texas-florida-state-talk-simmers


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> plenty of talk, but i will not believe any of this until something happens.  been down this road just a few months ago and nothing happened.



I agree.  I don't buy it either.


----------



## Atlsooner (Aug 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> *But geez, we already have a Vandy, so do we really want Mizzou? *Arkansas has never really fit in the SEC anyway, so i'd be willing to swap them out with Texas A&M.



I really don't think you mean this do ya? Mizzou on the same level as Vandy? Missouri has played in 1 or 2 Big 12 CG games, and has been rated in the top 10 a couple of times the last 5-6 yrs. 

This whole uprising started with the Texass Shorthorns. They got the $$$ to do anything they want, well they think that. A&M is PO'd at them for the Longhorn network, as they had plans to televise H/S football on that network, just so they could have the upper hand in recruiting against the rest of the Big 12 teams. Well, that was voted down last week by the other schools Presidents. And it still doesn't sit well with A&M. 

OU is probably going to the Pac 12. Super conferences are coming.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 12, 2011)

Atlsooner said:


> I really don't think you mean this do ya? Mizzou on the same level as Vandy? Missouri has played in 1 or 2 Big 12 CG games, and has been rated in the top 10 a couple of times the last 5-6 yrs.
> 
> This whole uprising started with the Texass Shorthorns. They got the $$$ to do anything they want, well they think that. A&M is PO'd at them for the Longhorn network, as they had plans to televise H/S football on that network, just so they could have the upper hand in recruiting against the rest of the Big 12 teams. Well, that was voted down last week by the other schools Presidents. And it still doesn't sit well with A&M.
> 
> OU is probably going to the Pac 12. Super conferences are coming.



I agree with all of this...


Texas greed will kill their stronghold.   They are already recruiting at the top of the food chain every year.  They are just not doing anything with it..


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 12, 2011)

The SEC courted FSU years ago and old Bowden said no cause the conference was too hard and he'd never win a national champoinship in the conference.  Back then noone was in FSU's  conference (ACC) with any revelance and an undefeated season was just about a given.  Now that he's gone maybe they will.  I think it would be good.  Then maybe some of my retarded friends would shut up when their criminoles get their tail waxed trying to keep up with an SEC schedule


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

Slive is either going to add 2 or 4 teams. It's gotta be in pairs so let the speculation continue.

My hunch is A&M and FSU.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Atlsooner said:


> I really don't think you mean this do ya? Mizzou on the same level as Vandy? Missouri has played in 1 or 2 Big 12 CG games, and has been rated in the top 10 a couple of times the last 5-6 yrs.
> 
> This whole uprising started with the Texass Shorthorns. They got the $$$ to do anything they want, well they think that. A&M is PO'd at them for the Longhorn network, as they had plans to televise H/S football on that network, just so they could have the upper hand in recruiting against the rest of the Big 12 teams. Well, that was voted down last week by the other schools Presidents. And it still doesn't sit well with A&M.
> 
> OU is probably going to the Pac 12. Super conferences are coming.



Welcome back to the forum, ATL! 
Yes, Mizzou has had a couple of good run in the last few years, but overall, haven't they been a mediocre team for the most part? I haven't followed them very much.


----------



## Atlsooner (Aug 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome back to the forum, ATL!
> Yes, Mizzou has had a couple of good run in the last few years, but overall, haven't they been a mediocre team for the most part? I haven't followed them very much.



Thanks RHBama3    This is the beginning of my favorite time of the year. Heck, I thought the off season was wacky, but it looks like this is going to be another one. 

At all of the Sooner forums, it's crazy as well, with all of the talk about A&M. Does OU stay in the Big 12, does OU go to the Pac 12, blah blah blah.   Why would you follow Mizzou? They are a upper middle team most of the time , who wants to play with the big boys. And if they want to join the SEC, they will still be a upper middle program who wants to play with the big boys in the SEC.  

I hope OU does go ahead and joins the Pac 12. They would bring along our little brother OSU. When playing for championships, you wanna play the best, and I think if OU joined the SEC, you would not have the best teams playing for the MNC. They would be playing each other in the regular season. So let's have the SEC, PAC12, Big 10, ACC, and the Little East duke it out for championships, and then the MNC.

Here's to college football and all of the rivalry and pagentry that comes along with it.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

Hit the presses about 5 mins ago...

Texas A&M intent on bolting for SEC

Texas A&M intends to move from the Big 12 to the Southeastern Conference, where they hope to begin play in 2012, school officials have said.

After 15 years in the Big 12, Texas A&M has been considering the switch for the second time in a year.

A high-ranking source within Texas A&M confirmed to ESPN's Doug Gottlieb on Saturday morning the Aggies were poised to join the SEC. The San Antonio Express-News reported the timeframe of their plans to begin competition.

All but one of the SEC's school presidents will meet Sunday to discuss A&M's admission to the league, The New York Times has reported, citing a high-ranking conference official with first-hand knowledge of the talks.

The SEC official said there was still a 30-to-40 percent chance the Aggies would not get enough votes for an invitation to the league, The Times reported. And the issue of a 14th team that would need to also be added in addition to A&M remained, the newspaper reported.

"We realize if we do this, we have to have the 14th," the SEC official said. "No name has been thrown out. This thing is much slower out of the chute than the media and blogs have made it."

The official told The Times that Texas A&M president R. Bowen Loftin called SEC commissioner Mike Slive three weeks ago and said the Aggies regretted not leaving the Big 12 for the SEC last summer. A week later, Slive and SEC lawyers met with A&M officials, when the league requested that the school work out the possible legal ramifications surrounding its contract with the Big 12, the report said.

"They have a contract now," the SEC official said, according to The Times. "We're very sensitive about being part of breaking a contract. What we asked them to do was to go settle their issues and not have us be on the table as the agent of causing them to leave."

The Texas A&M board of regents will convene for a special meeting Monday that includes an agenda item about conference alignment.

The item, part of the executive session agenda, is called: "Authorization for the President to Take All Actions Relating to Texas A&M University's Athletic Conference Alignment, The Texas A&M University System."

The SEC will now pursue Florida State, Clemson and Missouri, a source told ESPN's Gottlieb, though Missouri athletic director Mike Alden said the school was not in talks with any conferences about a possible move.

"No, no, no," Alden told the St. Louis Post-Dispatch on Saturday, before reaffirming the school's commitment to the Big 12, in whatever form that might be.

Florida State university president Eric Barron also has said the Seminoles haven't had any talks about his school leaving the Atlantic Coast Conference for the SEC. Still, he didn't say it would never happen.

"I don't think there is anything to talk about right now," Barron said. "I don't speculate when there's no conversation."

The news of the Texas A&M regents' meeting came on the heels of the Texas House Committee on Higher Education calling a Tuesday hearing, to which Big 12, SEC and Texas A&M officials have been invited, to discuss realignment.

"There are millions of dollars at stake," Texas Rep. Dan Branch said Friday. "And this could affect students at other schools like Texas, Texas Tech and Baylor."

The Big 12 believes it could withstand the loss of A&M with Texas and Oklahoma remaining as anchor schools. If A&M were to leave, the Big 12 could consider Houston as a replacement to the TV market.

One possible reason for Texas A&M's renewed interest in leaving the Big 12 could be because the school isn't happy about The Longhorn Network -- created through a 20-year, $300 million deal with ESPN.

The Big 12 says A&M's issues with the Longhorn Network are being addressed. And it is focused on the significance of maintaining regional rivalries and geographic relevance.

But it was political pressure and legislature that played a key role in the Big 12 staying together last summer, when parts nearly broke off to join the Pac-12.

The Big 12 looked to be in trouble last summer when Nebraska and Colorado left the conference and several other schools were courted by the Pac-10. Texas decided to stay in the Big 12 which made it much easier for Oklahoma, Texas A&M and Oklahoma State to remain in the league as well.


http://espn.go.com/college-sports/s...s-aggies-intend-join-sec-school-official-says


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hit the presses about 5 mins ago...
> 
> Texas A&M intent on bolting for SEC
> 
> ...



sigh......
until Prez. Loftin stands in front of a camera and says something, it is still all rumors. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 13, 2011)

It is happening...   Others will follow along soon...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> It is happening...   Others will follow along soon...



Yep


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 13, 2011)

There are reports now the Pete Thamel (jackass) is reporting that UGA, USCe and UF are all banding together and will NOT vote for Clemson or FSU to come to the SEC

It takes 9 votes from the presidents to be approved.  Not sure how true this report is but if true, I would lose some respect for those three teams...


----------



## Atlsooner (Aug 13, 2011)

For what it is worth. You have never seen or heard a better marching band than theTexas A&M Marching Aggies.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> It takes 9 votes from the presidents to be approved.  Not sure how true this report is but if true, I would lose some respect for those three teams...



UF would lose a recruiting advantage, by having fsu in the sec.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 13, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> UF would lose a recruiting advantage, by having fsu in the sec.



Yea, I guess that is why usce is concerned but I don't understand why Georgia would be concerned. 

I've been looking for the tweets but I can't find them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> There are reports now the Pete Thamel (jackass) is reporting that UGA, USCe and UF are all banding together and will NOT vote for Clemson or FSU to come to the SEC
> 
> It takes 9 votes from the presidents to be approved.  Not sure how true this report is but if true, I would lose some respect for those three teams...



Why?  Makes sense to me that they wouldn't want them in even if I personally have no problem with it.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 13, 2011)

A & M is probably a done deal; can't really see what Missouri has to offer the SEC; not a real big TV market; but they are decent sometimes....But the east is what matters to me. Lets assume FSU and Clemson do go to the SEC; great rivalry games already in place; GA/Clemson and FSU/Florida; really makes alot of sense.  My question is if it happens who will eventually replace Clemson and FSU in the ACC?? I hope they don't go after some mid level Conference USA teams; instead West Virginia and Pittsburg....You have to love a college town where they flip over cars and trailers and burn couches in the street after a game (and thats if West Virginia wins)....GAWD I'd love to go to a Georgia Tech game in Morganton...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

Not that I am advocating this idea but I would think that GT would be chomping-at-the-bit to get back into the SEC for recruiting purposes. 
If FSU joins the conference I could see GT wanting to follow. 
But yet no one has their name up in all this speculation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Not that I am advocating this idea but I would think that GT would be chomping-at-the-bit to get back into the SEC for recruiting purposes.
> If FSU joins the conference I could see GT wanting to follow.
> But yet no one has their name up in all this speculation.



I don't see them being invited.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Not that I am advocating this idea but I would think that GT would be chomping-at-the-bit to get back into the SEC for recruiting purposes.
> If FSU joins the conference I could see GT wanting to follow.
> But yet no one has their name up in all this speculation.



I don't see GT ever being in the SEC again. If the SEC forms this Super Conference, I think the Big 10 follows. Best case scenario for GT is that they get a invite to the Big 10.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

What is your reasoning for GT never being in the SEC again? They were successful and won 5 conference titles while in before.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 13, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I don't see GT ever being in the SEC again. If the SEC forms this Super Conference, I think the Big 10 follows. Best case scenario for GT is that they get a invite to the Big 10.



I agree.  I dont see GT getting invited or if they did, accepting it.  Too much bad blood and I cant see GT recruiting with the SEC teams.  Nothing against Tech but they have a different standard....


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What is your reasoning for GT never being in the SEC again? They were successful and won 5 conference titles while in before.



What benefit would the sec gain by bringing them in?  What they did way back when, has no bearing today.


----------



## Gamegetter (Aug 14, 2011)

I will be interested to see what shape the SEC takes in the next few days and what happens to the Big 12 and the rest of the conferences as everyone tries to cash in on their best offers.  I agree that it looks like several conferences will attempt to become super or mega conferences and the TV $ will be there for the super strong mega conferences.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 14, 2011)

It looks like the FSU talks are really heating up.   We will see how that goes...   If we get FSU, A&M, Mizz and possibly Clemson, it would be tough for the rest of Div1 to build a division that would be as good from top to bottom.   That would be a heck of a 16 team conference.   The SEC Champion would have earned it..

I like change.  Change brings good things.   I do like the SEC as is but you could tell when the teams started moving last year, this was apparent.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

found this and couldn't stop laughing:
From the office of Big XII-III Commissioner Dan Beebe  
As you can clearly see from this chart which has a really high R2 value (that means it's true), the awesomeness rating of the Big XII increases with fewer teams, especially sucky ones like Nebraska and Texas A&M.  Expansion would only dilute the awesomeness of the conference (sorry Houston) unless there was a way to add the University of Texas a second time, in which case the conference might buck the trend and become more awesome with more members.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> found this and couldn't stop laughing:
> From the office of Big XII-III Commissioner Dan Beebe
> As you can clearly see from this chart which has a really high R2 value (that means it's true), the awesomeness rating of the Big XII increases with fewer teams, especially sucky ones like Nebraska and Texas A&M.  Expansion would only dilute the awesomeness of the conference (sorry Houston) unless there was a way to add the University of Texas a second time, in which case the conference might buck the trend and become more awesome with more members.




The big 12 is toast.  This is what happens when one team controls everything.  Its why the SEC handles its business the way it does.  I look for it to become the model of all the conferences.  

Texas had better enjoy it while it can, there will be no big 12 very soon.   Texas will have to join or become the next notre dame.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The big 12 is toast.  This is what happens when one team controls everything.  Its why the SEC handles its business the way it does.  I look for it to become the model of all the conferences.
> 
> Texas had better enjoy it while it can, there will be no big 12 very soon.   Texas will have to join or become the next notre dame.



I agree that Texas made a huge blunder by having a "Longhorn Network" instead of a conference network.
I can't help but remember NBC's exclusive deal with Notre Dame to televise all their games. Notre Dame made them proud by sucking so bad for most of the contract. Nothing like getting drilled week after week on national television!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I agree that Texas made a huge blunder by having a "Longhorn Network" instead of a conference network.
> I can't help but remember NBC's exclusive deal with Notre Dame to televise all their games. Notre Dame made them proud by sucking so bad for most of the contract. Nothing like getting drilled week after week on national television!




Does NBC still have the contract with ND?  It was horrid having to watch them every week when nothing else was on.

I dont understand why any network would want to be tied to any one college football team.   They can reach a much bigger fan base with a entire conference.


----------



## Gamegetter (Aug 14, 2011)

Kind of poetic justice if the $300 million longhorn TV deal causes the Big 12 to crumble ; Texas, Big 12 and ESPN all in a triangle they thought was so great, could be left trying to piece something back together.  Better get out the gorilla glue.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Does NBC still have the contract with ND?  It was horrid having to watch them every week when nothing else was on.
> 
> I dont understand why any network would want to be tied to any one college football team.   They can reach a much bigger fan base with a entire conference.



Yep, and renewed it a couple of years ago. It runs thru 2015. I think NBC is praying that Brian Kelly can get them back on the radar because the ratings for the past few years are atrocious. I hope they fail miserably.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 14, 2011)

I feel that adding teams to the SEC will dilute the conference rather than strengthen it, may be wrong, but what about traditional rivalries? ( can BAMA still play UT every year?)Cream puff games will fade away(and they are needed for everyone), and although Clemson seems like a natural fit, I don't feel the same about A&M, of course I wasn't too hot about Arky joining up either.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2011)

It's all about the money. Bas long as the NCAA let's schools, not tied to a conference, play in bcs games, Texas could be going independent, picking and choosing their opponents and raking in the money.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 14, 2011)

The real money comes from the bowl games, how will this expansion effect the conferences now? bowl revs. are split amongst the teams,...are these new additions going to help, by going to bowl games,or hurt by not going
The NCAA has talked of limiting the number of bowl games, how many teams from one conference will go? For the SEC to benefit, would they not need to place 9 teams at a minimum?


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, I guess that is why usce is concerned but I don't understand why Georgia would be concerned.
> 
> I've been looking for the tweets but I can't find them.



Let me explain why:
These three teams have a certain advantage over their instate rival which could be lost if the instate rival was granted SEC admission.  UGA doesn't want GT in, UF doesn't want FSU in, and USCe doesn't want Clemson in. So they band together for that reason.  Got it?


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2011)

True, but much less so with UGA/GT.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 14, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Let me explain why:
> These three teams have a certain advantage over their instate rival which could be lost if the instate rival was granted SEC admission.  UGA doesn't want GT in, UF doesn't want FSU in, and USCe doesn't want Clemson in. So they band together for that reason.  Got it?





Has nothing to do with GT.  I am wondering why UGA would want to block Clemson or FSU, which was my statement.   GT is not in the SEC discussion right now as far as I know


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2011)

A&M ain't coming, at least not right now, per espn.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 14, 2011)

SEC staying with 12 members. This is a good move for all of college football! 

http://www.ajc.com/sports/uga/sec-says-its-sticking-1106816.html


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 14, 2011)

I was getting ready to throw away my t-shirt. Now I can wear it proudly again!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 14, 2011)

i agree


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 14, 2011)

This is legal mumbo jumbo from the SEC.  A&M has its vote on Monday.   Look for the SEC to change its tune once the vote is over.

Lets see mid week..


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> This is legal mumbo jumbo from the SEC.  A&M has its vote on Monday.   Look for the SEC to change its tune once the vote is over.
> 
> Lets see mid week..



Maybe. What I heard the other day, was that the sec wanted A&M to figure out the legal issues, with regards to breaking the contract. Like I've said this whole time, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 14, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Maybe. What I heard the other day, was that the sec wanted A&M to figure out the legal issues, with regards to breaking the contract. Like I've said this whole time, I'll believe it when I see it.



Let's see what next week brings.  Should be interesting.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 14, 2011)

I've always depised ESPN for the way they can manipulate college football. This is one case I glad they did. IMO SEC doesn't need to expand, however I know few schools that could leave.


----------



## Atlsooner (Aug 14, 2011)

I believe that Texas A&M has to file with the Big 12 office it's intent to leave the conference before the SEC can or would accept them as a new member. Not positive on that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Atlsooner said:


> I believe that Texas A&M has to file with the Big 12 office it's intent to leave the conference before the SEC can or would accept them as a new member. Not positive on that.



ATL, do you remember off hand what "defense" or rationale that Nebraska and Colorado used to leave the conference?


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Has nothing to do with GT.  I am wondering why UGA would want to block Clemson or FSU, which was my statement.   GT is not in the SEC discussion right now as far as I know



Obviously connecting the dots was not your strong suit as a child.


----------



## Atlsooner (Aug 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ATL, do you remember off hand what "defense" or rationale that Nebraska and Colorado used to leave the conference?



I do. Beginning this year, 2011,  the Big 12 has a new TV contract. Big bucks but not as big as the SEC or other conferences at the time. The Big 10 has had their own TV network for quite sometime, and they were looking to expand, and Nebraska was willing to listen. And at the time, the Big 12 didn't have a contract so Nebraska took them up on their offer. The same goes for the Pac 10. Brand new TV contract, willing to expand and Colorado and Utah accepted.  

Well, Texass decides they will just have their own network like ND, so they hook up with ESPN, and the other( 9 schools now ) didn't like that one bit. OU is in the infant stages as well, of their own "Sooner Network" but is still a year or 2 away from it. This is what the big brew ha ha was last year about the splitting up of the Big 12, but the Presidents decided they could make it with 10 institutions. 

Texass now has their own network, and they get the big idea to televise Texas H/S football, (what a great recruiting tool for them they thought) and A&M said no but He** no, and you now have what we are going through today.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 14, 2011)

SEC is not extending an offer to A&M.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Aug 14, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I was getting ready to throw away my t-shirt. Now I can wear it proudly again!




Fixed it for you.  Now you can proudly wear your ACC shirt.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> SEC is not extending an offer to A&M.





Be patient my crimson friend.   Be patient.   This week will be interesting..

Lots of lawyers sitting around at a table talking about what can be said and when it can be said.

Big vote today in Aggieland...


Rip, this is how they explained it on twitter

PeteThamelNYT Pete Thamel 
 by schadjoe
A high ranking SEC official called today's statement a way to "tap the brakes" so the Texas A&M can "get its house in order."
13 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree... I believe there is some smoke, mirrors and deception going on here while the power players sort things out.

Stay tuned...


----------

